

I've made a list of movies about science/tech geniuses - giltravis
http://collex.io/c/movies-about-sciencetech-geniuses-1427966661/

======
dalke
Real Genius. Charly (which is an adaptation of 'Flowers for Algernon'). I.Q.
(with Walter Matthau as Einstein), Young Einstein (Yahoo Serious splits the
beer atom). Buckaroo Banzai.

Pretty much every film with a mad scientist. Frankenstein was a science
genius. So was Dr. Zarkov in Flash Gordon.

~~~
giltravis
I've added some of these. Thank you for the comment. I'll try to find and
watch them.

~~~
dalke
Infinity (1996) - "Story of the early life of genius and Nobel Prize-winning
physicist Richard Feynman."

Creation (2009) - "a partly biographical, partly fictionalized account of
Charles Darwin's relationship with his eldest daughter, Annie (Martha West),
as he struggles to write On the Origin of Species"

[http://www.imdb.com/list/ls050940841/](http://www.imdb.com/list/ls050940841/)
lists more movies about scientists (and others). So does
[http://www.imdb.com/list/ls059739125/](http://www.imdb.com/list/ls059739125/)
.

Films about mathematicians -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_films_about_mathematici...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_films_about_mathematicians)
.

[http://www.swide.com/art-culture/15-films-about-real-life-
sc...](http://www.swide.com/art-culture/15-films-about-real-life-scientists-
before-the-theory-of-everything-and-the-imitation-game/2015/01/21)

The question starts to be, how much time do you want to put into this?

